# Dead Queen of hearts props?



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought of something! You know those props you can buy? like bloody hearts and similar things?








You could buy a couple of hearts and stick them onto your costume!


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

Or carry around a severed head (or three) to fit with the whole "Off with their head!" spiel.

My girlfriend is being the Red Queen this Halloween and I'm being the Mad Hatter. We're doing our own versions, too, but nothing gory. 

Your costume sounds awesome.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, I like it (but then I'm a sucker for dark interpretations of childhood classics and Alice's adventures in particular)! 

I think jtohm has a great idea with carrying around a severed head, so what about finding an isolated noggin that is reminiscent of a Wonderland character:
Perhaps a blond head, hinting that Alice didn't make it out? 
Or a white rabbit mask that's been bloodied up, held by the ears? 
Or, perhaps a crowned, kingly head? If your boyfriend does go as a Wonderland character aside from the king, this could hint that the Queen beheaded her King to go off with the the other Wonderland character (such as the Hatter).


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Im Ani fr Oregon ~ and were doing a Malice In Wonderland this year. I love the Queen of Hearts ideas above for my girlfriend. Her bf Mad Hatter and Her daughters doing the Alice from Amer.McGee's game and Im doing the white rabbit. So far I picked the following dress cuz it has the funny collar thing and a red heart in front like the rabbit in disney at the trial.
Pretty Playing Card Teen Costume - Costumes 
(got it in adult size) 
Disneys white rabbit
http://www.alice-in-wonderland.net/alicepic/disney-movie/white-rabbit-with-watch-4.jpg
Im still wondering how Im to do the face....I found a furry rabbit mask at local store but its flimsy ...need to glue to a plastic mask...its half face and right now cute. I need help on making it macabre or maybe my face makeup underneith mainly the lower part be macabre? Help ?


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm going as the Queen of Hearts too, doing a slightly evil but less gory style - I got a rubber human heart I was thinking of mounting on a staff, and the fabric of my long coat is black with red "drips" sort of like blood spatter.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*Queen of Hearts AIW*

Here's pics from the upcoming movie ~ Tim Burtons AIW ...Queen of Hearts stuff
Qn of Hearts ~ Axe "Off with their heads"









Qn of Hearts ~ Dress









Qn of Hearts ~ Full pic (note Helena's head is blown up 3 x in movie ) 









And costume that you can purchase at most online shops ~ my fave


----------

